# 19 years old composer from Slovenia



## Leon

Hei i'm Leon FIršt, 19 years old, coming from small countrey in the middle of Europe, Slovenia. Please enjoy my music! Quite simple, but i hear from people something is on them.. let me know what you think, i will be happy to make any new conection, and please tell me if you want to hear more. 

















 - this one is from when i was 14 








 - my opherette, great singers


----------

